# Tren depression?



## Thresh (Jan 3, 2012)

Running 600mg Tren E and 325mg test cyp for some time now. I don't get homicidal like most people but has anyone heard of tren causing depression? It's been getting really bad lately. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 3, 2012)

Serotonin andNorepinephrine levels tend to deminish during cycle.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 3, 2012)

Only ran ace. I get depressed when I have to take time off. I love tren. I also take prami while on.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 3, 2012)

Tren Acetate should reverse depression since you'll be getting so rock hard and strong. 

Put a big ol' smile on your face when you are bigger AND leaner while eating pretty leniently.

-Matt


----------



## Thresh (Jan 3, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Tren Acetate should reverse depression since you'll be getting so rock hard and strong.
> 
> Put a big ol' smile on your face when you are bigger AND leaner while eating pretty leniently.
> 
> -Matt



I'll be getting Ace next. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 3, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Serotonin andNorepinephrine levels tend to deminish during cycle.



Maybe that's it then. I'll be ending my tren soon before I kill myself


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 3, 2012)

lol damn bro, it ain't that bad


----------



## njc (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not at all unfathomable that tren COULD be causing you some depression.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats a hefty Tren dose. Might scale that back and add some Pramipexole.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 3, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> lol damn bro, it ain't that bad



My depression has been in the past. Started coming back pretty bad so I was wondering if tren could be causing it. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Thats a hefty Tren dose. Might scale that back and add some Pramipexole.



Thanks, I'll check that stuff out. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

You should up the test since its so low .Might want to lower the tren to like 200 mgs or get off before something else happens


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 4, 2012)

That's a very large dose of tren bro.. If I do 200mg's, I'm a complete dickhead and have to live on Cialis. 200mg's is plenty!


----------



## bundle (Jan 4, 2012)

like ^ bros are saying that a high tren agree to dec tren inc (test) if u are prone to dep anyway tren may exaserbate I ran tren 400 wk for 10 weeks (w t est ) prob to long to run but i have a love/hate relat. with tren I hate doing tren but loved having done it cause if i can get over my tren lethargy i have great lifting sessions , strength increases and unbel hardness


----------



## jimm (Jan 4, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Running 600mg Tren E and 325mg test cyp for some time now. I don't get homicidal like most people but has anyone heard of tren causing depression? It's been getting really bad lately.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...





When you say for some time how long we talkin bud?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with the guy who said lower your tren and up your test, test should help with your depression and the anxiety/edginess caused by tren can exacerbate depression as they're closely related.

You should also be running something like cabergoline or pramipexole though as heavy suggested


----------



## fsoe (Jan 4, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> That's a very large dose of tren bro.. If I do 200mg's, I'm a complete dickhead and have to live on Cialis. 200mg's is plenty!



yea ,,, thats abt my cut off to. Did 300 per wk once for 8 weeks  and I was glad to get to the end ,,,, I was a basket case !!!!


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 4, 2012)

bundle said:


> like ^ bros are saying that a high tren agree to dec tren inc (test) if u are prone to dep anyway tren may exaserbate I ran tren 400 wk for 10 weeks (w t est ) prob to long to run but i have a love/hate relat. with tren I hate doing tren but loved having done it cause if i can get over my tren lethargy i have great lifting sessions , strength increases and unbel hardness



.....

Translation - Increase test to tren ratio.

                - The increase in hardness and strength is worth the lethargy.

-Matt


----------



## Thresh (Jan 4, 2012)

jimm said:


> When you say for some time how long we talkin bud?



Trying to think.... 5 maybe 6 weeks


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> .....
> 
> Translation - Increase test to tren ratio.
> 
> ...



I thought the point of my cycle was the classic running tren higher than test because you get less sides. I'm no stranger to test and can easily increase it. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

No sure but you may want to scale the tren back down to around 400 per wk keeping your test at the same level for a couple wks to see if that helps. If not cut the tren back to 200 per wk and increase your test to about 500 per wk. You may also want to add caber to the mix as it helps greatly when on tren. Maybe even add proviron as it helps to elevate mood to an extent all this being consider while following the about rec's.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I thought the point of my cycle was the classic running tren higher than test because you get less sides. I'm no stranger to test and can easily increase it.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...



Depression when you come off, that's a given.

Tren is a little high, unless you know you can tolerate it. That's why it's best to dial in with tren ace 1st.


----------



## jimm (Jan 5, 2012)

The best thing you can do is send ur gear to me bro...

...


----------



## Thresh (Jan 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Depression when you come off, that's a given.
> 
> Tren is a little high, unless you know you can tolerate it. That's why it's best to dial in with tren ace 1st.



I've always had depression come and go, was wondering if tren was causing it to come back. I don't really get sides from tren, acne sub q all over the shoulders, back and even a few on the forearms is the worst I experience. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 5, 2012)

jimm said:


> The best thing you can do is send ur gear to me bro...
> 
> ...



FedEx doesn't sell boxes that large unfortunately. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Ahhh, good old tren, messing with people's heads lol


----------



## VonEric (Jan 5, 2012)

Tren fucks with my head pretty good but I love it lol... I get super paranoid... And start having conversations with myself like "is this mother fucker really fucking with me?" Or thinking my girl is cheating on me ... Lmao... I love the tren craziness.


----------



## Freeway (Jan 5, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking ...what was your starting weight when you started your cycle? Just asking cause at 5'10 193 and 13% body fat doesn't seem very impressive at those dosages. Just wondering...


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 5, 2012)

5'10 and close to 200 @ a true 13% is a good size IMO


----------



## Thresh (Jan 5, 2012)

Freeway said:


> If you don't mind me asking ...what was your starting weight when you started your cycle? Just asking cause at 5'10 193 and 13% body fat doesn't seem very impressive at those dosages. Just wondering...



I was maybe 180lbs same bf. I only started juicing at the end of May. I was 196lbs and maybe 27% bf at one point, so complete recomp. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

A true 13% is pretty good. Most people need to add 5% to get a little closer to the real number(as much as they dont like to hear that and dont want to believe it)


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 5, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I thought the point of my cycle was the classic running tren higher than test because you get less sides. I'm no stranger to test and can easily increase it.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...



Oh I did not personally recommend that -- I was simply translating that hard-to-read post...lol

I personally would say TREN is king and would be in ones best interest to run it slightly higher (if you can tolerate it) and keep test same or lower for CUTTING purposes.

If you are trying to gain maximum size keep testosterone HIGHER.

-Matt


----------



## Thresh (Jan 5, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Oh I did not personally recommend that -- I was simply translating that hard-to-read post...lol
> 
> I personally would say TREN is king and would be in ones best interest to run it slightly higher (if you can tolerate it) and keep test same or lower for CUTTING purposes.
> 
> ...



Thumbs up bro 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 5, 2012)

Spent some time around some good friends, depression seems to be gone, thanks for the support everyone!


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------

